# Pilsner



## wombil (23/10/13)

Hey Guys,


----------



## manticle (23/10/13)

Hey


----------



## thrillho (23/10/13)

Hi there.


----------



## timmi9191 (23/10/13)

Ill join in..

How u doin?


----------



## Black n Tan (23/10/13)

For once I feel like an expert on this topic. Hey to you all!


----------



## jezza79 (23/10/13)

good thanks


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/10/13)

Oih....I am trying to sleep a hangover off.....keep the noise down


----------



## Adr_0 (23/10/13)

mm, I'd love one... :chug:


----------



## QldKev (23/10/13)

what a hangover?


----------



## JDW81 (23/10/13)

QldKev said:


> what a hangover?


Don't get them cause you're always drunk eh Kev?


----------



## lukiferj (23/10/13)

Sup?


----------



## QldKev (23/10/13)

JDW81 said:


> Don't get them cause you're always drunk eh Kev?


i like your thinking


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/10/13)

Yes its a style of beer usually made by brewers who know what they are doing, leaves Kev out :lol:
Nev


----------



## spog (23/10/13)

Knock,knock......


----------



## yum beer (23/10/13)

Honey, get the door.....


----------



## JDW81 (23/10/13)

yum beer said:


> Honey, get the door.....


And while you're up, can you get me another beer please?


----------



## Adr_0 (23/10/13)

To get to the other side!

Wait...


----------



## Smokomark (23/10/13)

jezza79 said:


> good thanks


 are u coming on the ahb pub crawl this saturday?


----------



## yum beer (23/10/13)

Adr_0 said:


> To get to the other side!
> 
> Wait...


The other side of what?


----------



## Adr_0 (23/10/13)

yum beer said:


> The other side of what?


Why did the chicken knock on the door...


----------



## Smokomark (23/10/13)

wombil said:


> Hey Guys,


 are you coming on the pub crawl saturday? Big Rowy won't be there, but we'll look after you.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/10/13)

FFS... You guys are to noisy....


----------



## manticle (23/10/13)

BANG


----------



## Judanero (23/10/13)

7


----------



## jaypes (23/10/13)

I wonder if this thread will be deleted due to being off topic?


----------



## wombil (23/10/13)

Hey.Back on topic.
Pub crawling if I can.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/10/13)

wombil said:


> Hey.Back on topic.
> Pub crawling if I can.


Umm....er.......topic please


----------



## Forever Wort (24/10/13)

Pillaging pilsners pilfered my pills.


----------



## HBHB (24/10/13)

well, you should have locked them up.


----------



## booargy (24/10/13)

Pills? ner just beer.


----------



## yum beer (24/10/13)

Judanero said:


> 7


Oh ****...that's creepy..


----------

